# String Quartett C-Major I. Andante Maestoso / Allegro



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to present to you this string quartett in C Major, which I wrote on the base of Beethoven's very last sketches for a planned string quintett. The Introduction by 95% is Beethoven, also the main theme and the theme at 2:34, the rest is mine.

http://gerdprengel.de/WoO62_1.mp3

Gerd


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

And here now I finshed a fiery Scherzo (Presto) in c-minor for the string quartett, again based on a unusual motif sketch by Beethoven - his last sketched Scherzo idea ...

http://gerdprengel.de/WoO62_3.mp3


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Why are you copying beethoven? 
It's not really your work if you copy all of his themes and use them in as your first and second subject.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

... because I wanted to dig these gems out of the dust of the archives and bring them to light ... and because I have FUN to develop them, make variations on them ... 

And by the way: most of the themes in the work are still my own


----------

